# Stabilizing The Outback



## sircarryalot (Jun 23, 2005)

Well I finally went out and bought four scissor style stabilizer jacks. I hope these will work better than the







broken legs







that Outback provides. I will post my findings next week.

Strikey Mikey


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

sircarryalot said:


> Well I finally went out and bought four scissor style stabilizer jacks. I hope these will work better than the
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sircarryalot,

Did you have some that broke?


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

You might want to think about Aluminum Stacker Jacks
They really stablize ours quite a bit

Don


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

sircarryalot said:


> Well I finally went out and bought four scissor style stabilizer jacks. I hope these will work better than the
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please post a few pictures of your installation process. I'd really like to add these to my "wish list" and I'd like to see/understand how your mod goes first.


----------



## sircarryalot (Jun 23, 2005)

ee4308 said:


> sircarryalot said:
> 
> 
> > Well I finally went out and bought four scissor style stabilizer jacks. I hope these will work better than theÂ
> ...


No lol I just can't believe that keystone would put such a poor stabilizer jack on an Outback.

Strikey Mikey


----------



## sircarryalot (Jun 23, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> sircarryalot said:
> 
> 
> > Well I finally went out and bought four scissor style stabilizer jacks. I hope these will work better than theÂ
> ...


If I knew how to put a pic or could figure out how to pic on this site I will gladly do that for you.

Strikey Mikey


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

sircarryalot said:


> ee4308 said:
> 
> 
> > sircarryalot said:
> ...


I think ours are fine after 2 years of use (only one year for us). They aren't intended to lift anything just keep even pressure at all four corners. I looked at alot of different brands and quite a few only had 2 rear or none at all.

If you trying to reduce trailer rocking look into these first.

Tire Locking Chock

Bill.


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

2500Ram said:


> If you trying to reduce trailer rocking look into these first.
> 
> Bill.
> [snapback]91172[/snapback]​


Rocking? What kind of rocking are you referring to?








I just had to ask.









Leon


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

sircarryalot said:


> ee4308 said:
> 
> 
> > sircarryalot said:
> ...


lol, well, they are kinda wobbly.







I use the yellow leveler blocks and lower the stablizers where they just fit tight. Didn't know if you had one to actually break or not.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Crawfish said:


> Rocking? What kind of rocking are you referring to?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To borrow from an old one: If the Outback's rockin', don't come knockin'.
















Bill


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

cookie9933 said:


> Crawfish said:
> 
> 
> > Rocking? What kind of rocking are you referring to?
> ...


I must be gettin old shy If its rockin, that means my girls are jumpin on the beds









John


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

I'd love to hear how this comes out also. Way to much shake just walking around.



HootBob said:


> You might want to think about Aluminum Stacker Jacks
> They really stablize ours quite a bit
> 
> Don
> [snapback]91115[/snapback]​


Don;
How do you have yours set up? I have been thinking about something like this also. Do they stop all motion, or just one type. (see below)



2500Ram said:


> I think ours are fine after 2 years of use (only one year for us). They aren't intended to lift anything just keep even pressure at all four corners. I looked at alot of different brands and quite a few only had 2 rear or none at all.
> 
> If you trying to reduce trailer rocking look into these first.
> 
> ...


I have a set of the wheel locks. They work great for killing the front to back motion, but do little or nothing to for the side-side motion on the springs. Just can't get enough support on the stab. jacks to stop this. Any/all suggestions welcome.

Dave


----------



## Bull Elk (Feb 28, 2005)

Dreamtimers said:


> I'd love to hear how this comes out also. Way to much shake just walking around.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I use a set of 4 aluminum stacker jacks and put one in front of the wheels under the frame and one behind the wheels under the frame on both sides of the trailer. It becomes very solid. I noticed that if I put too much pressure on any of the jacks, it becomes counter-productive. They all need to be just snug, not tight. I started doing this part way through the season last year and it made a tremendous difference. I also have good wheel chock. Just my $.02.
Rich


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

I get the trailer level from front to back and make sure the wheel chocks are tight against the wheels. Then I lower the tongue a few cranks and put down the rear stabilizers. Crank it back up just a little past level and put the front stabilizers down and then lower it keeping a little pressure on the jack as well. Mines quite stable that way with very little rocking and I have teenagers slamming around in mine.


----------



## sircarryalot (Jun 23, 2005)

Dreamtimers said:


> I'd love to hear how this comes out also. Way to much shake just walking around.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Dave do you have the one legged stab jack?
Strikey Mikey


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Dreamtimers said:


> I'd love to hear how this comes out also. Way to much shake just walking around.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It pretty well stops all motion,
I also use the tire chock and the Step saver which really helps also

Don


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> cookie9933 said:
> 
> 
> > Crawfish said:
> ...


I was think the same thing....I must be getting old.

Thor


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

sircarryalot said:


> Hey Dave do you have the one legged stab jack?
> Strikey Mikey
> [snapback]91532[/snapback]​


YEP! Standard one leg stab., I do have the sand pads (round feet) on mine. I've seen a number of outbacks that didn't come with them.



HootBob said:


> It pretty well stops all motion,
> I also use the tire chock and the Step saver which really helps also
> 
> Don
> [snapback]91541[/snapback]​


When you say step saver, is that the little post that supports the bottom step, or something else?

Dave


----------



## jgutshall (Nov 18, 2004)

sircarryalot said:


> Dreamtimers said:
> 
> 
> > I'd love to hear how this comes out also. Way to much shake just walking around.
> ...


I busted the 2 back ones on my 21RS -- It was my stupidity, cranking the tongue jack up to high before cranking up (or down) the stabilizers! I have 4 scissor jacks on the way too. I plan to take it to a welder. I'm hoping it will allow to level from side to side. They come w/ bolts too. I'm concerned about the under belly.

--Jerry


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi Jerry;
You may want to doublecheck this. Others have said that the frame on the Outback isn't strong enough to level in this way, (must be done with the wheels)... That it will warp. I don't have any direct knowledge of this, but thought you might want to check into it first. Don't think I would take the chance.

Dave


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

The chassis is not designed to use for leveling. Level side to side using wood or lynx under tires and front to back using tongue jack, then use stabilizers to 'stabilize'.

John


----------



## jgutshall (Nov 18, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> The chassis is not designed to use for leveling. Level side to side using wood or lynx under tires and front to back using tongue jack, then use stabilizers to 'stabilize'.
> 
> John
> [snapback]98772[/snapback]​


Hmm, I wonder is the scissor jacks would still be OK to replace the busted stabilizers? As long as I don't put too much pressure on them! Do you think the frame is stong enough for welding?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Jerry,

The scissor jacks will be fine, as long as you don't try to do anything you wouldn't do with the OEM jacks.

The frame is certainly robust enough for welding, but I would make sure it was a competent welder holding the gun. And, you can be pretty assured that you will void your warranty.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## jgutshall (Nov 18, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Jerry,
> 
> The scissor jacks will be fine, as long as you don't try to do anything you wouldn't do with the OEM jacks.
> 
> ...


OK, Thanks. My 1 year warranty has expired anyway.

btw, Did anyone hear back from Strikey Mikey?


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

If your main objective is to stop the back and forth motion in the trailer, check this out:

Waynes RV Stabilizer

Won't help with leveling but is supposed to stop the movement.


----------



## jgutshall (Nov 18, 2004)

sircarryalot said:


> Oregon_Camper said:
> 
> 
> > sircarryalot said:
> ...


I see what you mean! I am a techie, and I don't see any option here to insert a picture or attachment. Let me see if I can copy & paste a picture here:
Nope, maybe HTTP/graphics is not enabled here in this text reply.

Here is a link to a picture of Clator Lake. I am trying to work w/ the "IMG" 
but this requires a internet address:










I'm sure there is an easy way to do this, once you know what it is!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Jerry,
> 
> The scissor jacks will be fine, as long as you don't try to do anything you wouldn't do with the OEM jacks.
> 
> ...


Doug is correct about the chassis is fine for welding, but the only part of your warranty you would void is if something went wrong as a result of the installation of the jacks.

That is the answer I recieved regarding shocks installation from Keystone.

John


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Dreamtimers said:


> Hi Jerry;
> You may want to doublecheck this. Others have said that the frame on the Outback isn't strong enough to level in this way, (must be done with the wheels)... That it will warp. I don't have any direct knowledge of this, but thought you might want to check into it first. Don't think I would take the chance.
> 
> Dave
> [snapback]98770[/snapback]​


On my first trip out, my rear sreen door was dragging badly







(was working fine during PDI). Turns out I had the rear curbside stabilizer extended to high in an effort to level the tt (didn't know any better then).







I retracted the stabilizer and the door worked properly. sunny Thats when I learned to level with the wheels, and stabilize with stabilizers.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

jgutshall said:


> I see what you mean!Â I am a techie, and I don't see any option here to insert a picture or attachment.Â Let me see if I can copy & paste a picture here:
> Nope, maybe HTTP/graphics is not enabled here in this text reply.
> 
> Here is a link to a picture of Clator Lake.Â I am trying to work w/ the "IMG"
> ...


Post the picture you want to attach in the Outbackers gallery. Then open the picture, right click to get properties, copy the http address. Then when you go to thread you want to post the picture just use the IMG function.


----------

